# Shock Leader Knot



## poppop1 (Feb 16, 2004)

Want to get back to a using a shock leader, the knot I used years ago was difficult to tie and bulky and time consuming. Found lots of info on the internet but would like to hear some real hands on info. Will be mostly braid to a mono shock leader, approx. 40# braid to 60# mono, thanks all, ...pop.


----------



## surffshr (Dec 8, 2003)

Alberto Knot





Alberto Knot animated and illustrated | Fishing Knots


How to tie the Alberto Knot animated, illustrated and described




www.netknots.com


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

For braid which I use in 30 pound test and under I use a spider hitch and a no-name, it is fast for me and seems to work for my purposes.


----------



## Trevfishin (Apr 10, 2019)

FG…once you tie it a few times you get the hang of it and the tension needed.


----------



## StankBait (Apr 21, 2021)

I use a #20 mainline & #50 shock, mono-mono. Tried several combinations in testing & practical application including the bimini. Everyone has their own tying skill, purposes, and conclusion. I've always came back to the spider hitch - noname (bristol). I've started using a 3 turn spider hitch to keep the knot small as possible. And really need to cinch down on the no-name, i started using wimp gloves, or it'll come out with a short clipped tag. Jmho..


----------



## hunter1 (Jul 31, 2009)

I use thr Alberto Knot. I use it on my heaver rod also, just about everything with a shock leader. Never had a problem with the knot. If I had a break off, it was in the leader , knot was still always there. Thanks Alberto G. Knot is eazy to tie day and night.


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

FG or PR knot Braid to mono or flouro... Incredibly small, strong and less chance of a failure than some of the above mentioned
Plenty of YouTubes on how to tie them.... 
On a heavier Spinning set up I bring my knot through my guides and on to my spool a couple wraps.. Properly tied you never hear or feel go through the guides when casting it


----------



## slosh (Jul 1, 2017)

What garbo said. I use the no-name for all of my leader knots, from largemouth bass to surf. It's quick and strong. MAKE SURE you tie it correctly, especially the last step, as it's possible to almost get it right, then have it slip under a heavy load.


----------



## Chrisskinner713 (Dec 26, 2021)

So I'll agree with the FG as stated above, BUT it can take some trial and error to get it right.

On the other hand if you know how to tie a spider hitch (or better yet a bimini twist) which is a sinch in braid, then give the Yucatan knot a look. It's small, compact, and STRONG! It's my go to knot for braid to shock leader when on the water.


----------



## hunter1 (Jul 31, 2009)

I use an Alberto knot. I have tried all the rest,some good some a pain in the azz to tie. The Alberto knot is easy to tie, I can do it in the dark, Holds great , I have never had a problem with a correctly tied Alberto. Never had one fail. When tied right , it makes a slim knot to pass through the guides.


----------



## BeachBob (Aug 27, 2010)

The ONLY mono-a-mono shock leader knot I use, mostly 14-18# main to 50-60# shock ...


----------



## pcbtightlines (Aug 9, 2020)

Likewise …extremely easy to tie and very reliable. Especially when you are on the beach or hands are cold etc.


----------

